# Trend Trading - Darryl Guppy



## carmo (2 June 2006)

Hi All
I have just recently read Darryl Guppy's book Trend Trading. In it he refers to the "Shares magazine" style of trading. Does anyone else think that this is "we're fish feed", or so to speak?
carmo


----------



## bullmarket (2 June 2006)

Hi carmo

if you are interested in chatting with Daryl Guppy he posts and is a moderator at the stock meeting place website 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## mit (2 June 2006)

I think it is partly that but I think that this can work against you as there is a short time blip in price. It might be better to wait before charging in. It is the same with the Rivkin report. A friend of mine found that it was more profitable to wait a couple of weeks to actually get a better price.

But through all of his books there is a theme of forming a watchlist of shares from the 3000 odd shares on offer in the market. Buying a shares magazine is cheaper than most newsletters and somebody has done the fundamental analysis on them for you. You just chart them and look for ones that look good technically (i.e. going up*) and find an entry.

MIT

* Sounds facetious but I did it for a while and most stocks from the shares magazine looked terrible on the chart. Guppy also ran it live on his newsletter for awhile and did pretty well.


----------

